# JSF Validator und fortsetzen der Anwendung



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Hi,

ich habe in meiner JSF-Anwendung mit einem eigenen Validator:


```
<h:inputText validator="#{inputValidation.checkIntegerHigher0}"></h:inputText>
```

Außerdem habe ich noch einen Button, über den die Form submitted wird. Wie kann ich nun verhindern, dass man in der Submit-Methode der Bean landet wenn die Validierung fehlschlägt? Ich bekomme so zwar einen Fehler, dass ein falscher Wert eingegeben wurde, aber man landet trotzdem in der Submit-Methode.


----------



## Fledermaus (15. Sep 2008)

in checkIntegerHigher0:

UIComponent component ->.setValid(false);

sollte den Workflow im Fehlerfall stoppen


----------



## L (26. Sep 2008)

Hm, würde eher:

throw new javax.faces.event.AbortProcessingException 

nehmen ..


----------

